# Benotto Model Paris Special?



## lamotta (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I just found this bike (Benotto Model Paris Speciel) and am trying to get some info on when it was built, and what it is worth.

There is one sticker saying it is a model paris-special but google returns no hits on this. The frame number is european and does not reveal much about the origin.

Hope you guys can give me some hints or maybe date the bike from these sparse infomations.

Cheers


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Benotto did a modello Paris Roubaix, the model number is 850. It was a quite nice frame but low down in the ranking of Italian built Benotto's and of early eighties production. Hope this helps.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

What is the history of Benotto bikes? Are they still being made?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If I remember correctly - Bennotto switched thier manufacturing from Italy to Mexico in the late 70' to early 80's. The Mexcio arrangement had serious quality issues which seriously compromised thier reputation - see if you can find more info here in the archhives, this has been posted before.


----------

